# System Six Starnut question



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a hard time searching this forum for info on this... 

2 questions:
1) The carbon steertube for my System Six fork has a starnut in it. Has anyone tried using one of the newer compression plugs?

2) Does anyone know how to move the starnut deeper into the tube?

Thanks.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Compression plugs work as well as a starnuts when properly adjusted. You must still use assembly compound with carbon fiber steerer tubes. I really like Cannondale's design since the top cap also serves a fortification for the inner wall of the steerer tube.

CHL


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

CHL said:


> Compressions plug work as well as a starnut when properly adjusted. You must still use assembly compound with carbon fiber steerer tubes. I really like Cannondale's design since the top cap also serves a fortification for the inner wall of the steerer tube.
> 
> CHL


Thanks how do you get the starnut further into the steerer tube?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. I've got a System Six I'm about to build up...and I want to use the compression plug in my 3T fork.

I read that you drill out the center of the starnut...then break apart the rest of the starnut.

Not sure how well it would work with a carbon steerer.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Leave the starnut installed. Use the supplied top cap to compress the headset.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll ask the shop owner who cut my steer tube - I trimmed 35mm off of it so I have to imagine the star nut got lowered...

EDIT: If the star nut is uncompressed it *should* slide down without much of a problem. Cannondale recommends using a tool to keep it aligned within the steerer, but from the look of things they just shove it down the tube.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

There is a special tool you put in there and hit with a hammer that sets it at the correct length. If you are just trying to get it out of the way, just stick a screwdriver or somthing in there and hit it with a hammer. Just hold the fork by the leg though. Do not set it on the ground.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Just use the topcap/starnut assembly that it's already set up for. As long as you follow the proper torque guidelines, you'll be fine. Cannondale used the starnut/topcap assembly prior to the compression plugs. They have a tool available that drives it to the correct depth and a special topcap for the assembly with two circular indentations on the top of the cap. So although it was not recommended that carbon steerers use a starnut system, this one is definitely approved!

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen.../2006_system6_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf

Look at pages 7 and 9!

Hope this helps


----------

